# Against women in church office (William White)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 10, 2020)

Under no arrangement, which had the sanction of divine authority, was woman admitted to any share in the public government of the church. The apostle Paul had declared that it was “a shame for a woman to speak in the church;" and even the Church of Rome had been seen to blush through the folds of her scarlet drapery, because, in an unlucky hour, when the eye of her infallibility had become dim, a female had ascended the papal throne.

William White, _Christ's Covenant the best Defence of Christ's crown; or our National Covenants Scriptural, Catholic, and of Permanent Obligation_ (Edinburgh: W. P. Kennedy, 1844), pp 18-19.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

